# Vaping and donating blood



## Jan (23/10/15)

It has been a very long time since I last donated blood. Actually the last time I donated I was still a regular smoker. Yesterday I decided that it was time to start again. On my way to the blood bank I wondered if my vaping could/would cause any adverse effects. I was not really worried just curious.

I am happy to report that I vaped on my way to the blood bank and vaped on my way home and no funny or adverse effects. The interesting thing that I did notice was that when I used to smoke I smoked a bit more for the rest of the day after a donation and yesterday I defiantly vaped a bit more after I donated.

So there you are that was my experience. I am not saying that it would be the same for everyone just thought I would share my experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff Daddy (23/10/15)

You must have been light headed


----------

